# Has Your Way of Eating Changed, Now That You're A Senior?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you eat differently now, than when you were younger?  When I was young, I ate a lot more of fried and fatty foods, including rich desserts.  I also used to eat really large portions, sometimes eating past the point of feeling full.  Now I am eating healthier than I ever did in the past, but I'm not too strict, I love good food.

Well, back then, I burned more calories and didn't put on weight that quickly.  I also never gave a second thought to developing any conditions like Diabetes.  Now I eat leaner cuts of beef, try to eat more things like lamb and boneless/skinless chicken breasts, salmon fillets, and more veggies.  For breakfast, I have fat-free plain greek yogurt with organic lemon juice, raw honey and flaxseeds.

I still enjoy desserts, but I try to limit my servings.  When I have cream cheese, I get the less-fat kind, when I do have milk for something, I use 2%, or rice milk.  I use a lot more olive oil now, both virgin and light for different things.  I'm also eating more whole wheat instead of white flour.  Orowheat Oatnut bread, whole wheat tortillas, whole wheat spaghetti, etc.

How about you?  Do you eat the same things in the same amounts as when you were young?  Have you developed any health conditions that mandate your eating differently now in your golden years?


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

My eating habits haven't changed except I try my best to avoid artificial junk the powers that be classify as food. Fried food, fat, etc. is not the cause of the  rapid rise in obesity and diabetes in recent years. I firmly believe it is the chemicals they put in food.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 29, 2014)

Our diet started changing in '08, when I was told I was a Diabetic II. Almost all real sugar was thrown out. Kept a little to mix w/strawberries after I found out that Splenda doesn't mix well with them. Today, it's "sugar free" or "no sugar added" in many things we eat. Wife is also a Diabetic II now. We also use to buy TV Dinner's and Pot Pies quite often, but not anymore. Just too much sodium in them for us. 

For the first time, we getting ready to make Low Country Shrimp Boil (w/sausage). Tried a sample in our local grocery store and really liked it.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope. I'm still eating the same stuff I've always eaten as an adult, and enjoying every mouthful.

Well, Maybe smaller portions.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2014)

Another type 2 diabetic here, diagnosed a year ago. You bet I changed my eating habits! No more weekly pizzas, twice- weekly pastas, mashed potatoes. My beloved carbs....cut to the bone. At the same time, found out I have high cholesteral.... goodbye salami, snacking on cheese, sausage, xtra mayo, butter, etc. In 6 months I lost 25 pounds, back to size 8. At least, there's that.


----------



## Raven (Sep 29, 2014)

I eat smaller portions and there are many things I cannot eat now that I used to eat.
I have tried to eat peppers but they upset my stomach, green peppers are the worst and give me
indigestion.  I love coleslaw but can't digest it anymore.
I do eat squash, carrots, sweet potatoes, peas, fish and chicken with no problem.

Occasionally I have a small portion of a dessert like apple crisp, pumpkin pie or chocolate cake.
It's hard for me to give up desserts altogether.
I am not overweight  but do have to watch my cholesterol  as I can't take the medications.


----------



## Lon (Sep 29, 2014)

Dx'd with Diabetes ll in 2007 despite normal height and weight. Cut sugar completely and cut carbs by 95%. I eat a much over all healthier diet than pre diabetes with much fish, chicken and raw or steamed veggies. Pigin out on Pizza. pasta, oatmeal cookies, french bread, mashed potatoes, rice days are over. Fresh fruits and cheese are my deserts.
Diet and exercise keep my A1C in the 5.3 range without any meds.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2014)

Good for you Lon, keeping in range without meds! It can be done. I stopped the meds, they made me so sick. But since I fall of the wagon now and then and eat carbs, I use insulin for control. I don't need it often. Because of that, I end up throwing some of it away, since once opened, it has to be used within 28 days. 

Congratulations!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2014)

I have completely eliminated artificial sweeteners...  opting for real sugar, although very small amounts... and if I need sweetening (like in my oatmeal) I use stevia.. plant based and natural.   I have lost 30 pounds since May.  I do avoid fatty foods, opting for nonfat or low fat choices, and I try to limit portion sizes too.  Also, I don't eat after 5 PM


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I have completely eliminated artificial sweeteners...  opting for real sugar, although very small amounts... and if I need sweetening (like in my oatmeal) I use stevia.. plant based and natural.   I have lost 30 pounds since May.  I do avoid fatty foods, opting for nonfat or low fat choices, and I try to limit portion sizes too.  Also, I don't eat after 5 PM



Right on QS. We've discussed  this before but we have many new members. Artificial sweeteners, not sugar, is the likely cause of diabetes. Anyone on here still using them should do some research.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, I have always used Splenda, did not like the taste of Stevia, but after reading some of the post about this, I've started mixing half and half...maybe I'll eventually get to straight Stevia....who said I couldn't change?.....lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Well, I have always used Splenda, did not like the taste of Stevia, but after reading some of the post about this, I've started mixing half and half...maybe I'll eventually get to straight Stevia....who said I couldn't change?.....lol



I agree... Stevia does have an aftertaste...it's not as tasty as splenda and Equal. I have found that if I use the very minimum amount and still be able to call something sweetened... it's better.. you have to adjust your palate to what you think is sweet. after a while, what you once considered acceptabley sweet is cloyingly sweet.  This can be a problem for older folks as we lose tastebuds as we age..  Cooks at nursing homes find the residents eat better if more flavor and spices are added..  everything ends up tasting bland to older people.


----------

